# Looking for more music like this(hard bolero??)



## Count dunkula (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey I'm new here and I like classical/orchestra music, I like really hard stuff like this

http://media.putfile.com/Moulin-Rouge---Closing-Credits-Bolero

I like the how it comes on real strong, kind makes me feel pumped up I guess you could say.

Anyway just looking to see if anyone knows any similar strong classical to this.

Cheers


----------

